
NET Core and Docker - benaadams
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/NETCoreAndDocker.aspx
======
jamessantiago
"Instead, our build system is configured to automatically build, test and push
.NET images whenever the official images that we use are updated"

I wonder what that build system looks like and how I'd do the same as an app
developer when new .NET images show up.

